# Lost Or Stolen Wi. Dog In Al. - Dog found



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

German Wirehair Last Seen Sat. Night At Double Head Resort,town Creek Alabama. His Name Is Wolfie He Is Chipped/ Very Shy Towards People But Not Other Dogs. Very Friendly.he Is Little Over A Year Old. Posting For A Friend Can Call Me At 920 676 4140 Or Bob At 920 680 7693


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Hope he is found soon


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

They Were At A Week Long Run And Gun Tourneyment If You Know Of Anyone That Was There Or Lives Around Ther Could You Pass The Word On About Wolfie . Thanks Alot


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you post on refuge forum under the State ? they have been really helpful in the past with locating lost dogs.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

yep got the refuge if you know of any other sites please could you post it for me.


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Will Cross Post. Will keep an eye open


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

thanks everone he is still missing. still hopeing


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I was hoping he would be found by now will keep saying a prayer.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hopefully, if not found yet, will be very, very soon. 

Judy


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Another useful site may be Alducks.com.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..bump...and hope he is not in the awful tornado areas..poor guy. 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..........afraid to ask....update....?


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

no word on him still hopeing


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

BUMP!!! Lost dog threads need to be at the top IMO!!!


----------



## muddytwelvegauge (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope he is found soon!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

louisianadukdog said:


> BUMP!!! Lost dog threads need to be at the top IMO!!!


That would be a very good thing to do. Would he go back to the location he was last with his owner?..or that is already being covered..probably. Hope so.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

louisianadukdog said:


> BUMP!!! Lost dog threads need to be at the top IMO!!!


You are right...

No good news still? Sorry, if not...


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope he will be found soon.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

no he hasn't been found yet . only thing bob can hope for that who has him gives him a good home.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Here's hoping someone "finds" him and he is returned home. Too early to give up quite yet.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

bob got a call that someone seen him and he drove down yesterday. hopeing he finds him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I pray he finds him that would be great news


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh, gosh..that would be so great. If it is him, hope he is ok.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Praying for a happy ending!


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Everything crosssed that can 

be crossed it is a safe return


----------



## 1tulip (Oct 22, 2009)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Everything crosssed that can
> 
> be crossed it is a safe return


Holy Smoke! Are you saying they found the dog and he's OK? That's great news. What were the chances? Can we say miracle?


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I understand that he is on his way home without his dog. I haven't talked with him directly and that is all I know so far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh No I'm so sorry


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't imagine what he is going thru. Still praying for a happy ending!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh, no... Was it possibly his dog that was seen, but could not be located when he got there? ..or just not his dog? 

Hope he turns up soon... Would be sure the missing dog information is kept up, out there, contact whoever had him as missing and let them know the owner is still looking and please keep him as a missing dog. 

Been there, done that with a cat years ago....and he did turn up because the finder called her vet to say there was a kitty on her deck ..appeared to be on it's last leg..and that vet still had my flyer on their bulletin board ..description matched..gave finder my phone number...we went up to her house and there he was  She had brought him in and given him food. Always appreciated that so much...

I had called local vet's etc..asking if they would leave his info up..and they did. Big payoff!

So, don't give up yet!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

wolfe was found after 9 months bob came home with him today. like to thank everone for looking and passing the word out . he was 3 miles away from were they lost him at/ pretty good shape for being on the loose for 9 months.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh wow, that is so incredible, thanks for posting this. Bet that is one happy house right now.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

That's great news! I love happy endings!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Really good news. Incredible!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Great news.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

Great news , happy,happy, happy. Lets get the rest of the lost dogs back home.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Makes for a true Thanksgiving, doesn't it! Glad the dog is home!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Wonderful!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amazing to be missing for 9 months and is found!! Do they think someone kept him for awhile, or was he on his own the entire time. Regardless, GREAT NEWS!!

Now, COME HOME JUSTEN!


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Ally dear knows Bob very well as do i . I am going to be seeing Bob this weekend i will get the scoop and let you know.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I updated the title to indicate that the dog was found. Hope the OP doesn't mind.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

FOM said:


> I updated the title to indicate that the dog was found. Hope the OP doesn't mind.


Sure he wont


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wow..great news.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Talked to Bob last weekend he said that the vet said the dog was stolden. How he new that was his nails were trimmed and he was groomed. If they got sick of him or he broke free only the dog knows. When he did pick him up the guy that caught him did not do any of that. 
Bob also said that the reason the chip never showed up is alot of vet do not have the wand. When he got back home he asked if his vet has a wand he said yes and his chip id the dog. His vet said alot of vets dont buy them because of expence for such little use.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

wow what a great ending-I had not followed this thread and just read of it now. Lucky dog!


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome!! Great to hear a happy ending!! Now I'll probably get a speeding ticket on the way home...hurrying to love on my dogs!!! Oh yea and my wife too!!


----------

